# Vintage 60s/70s camera



## Blanco (Jun 16, 2009)

These are some photographs I've seen on the internet... what kind of camera can produces a similar type of vintage look?


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 16, 2009)

Judging by the Pepsi can, these were not taken in the 70's - so I'd say it has more to do with the PP than the camera...


----------



## usayit (Jun 16, 2009)

Various film, polaroid, or even PS in the digital realm.  Not really the camera per say.  My old Takumar M42 screwmounts lenses also produce images with a vintage look even while mounted to a DSLR.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 16, 2009)

Hmm, yes ... film can produce some unique colour balance ... especially very expired high speed amateur colour film.


----------



## bhop (Jun 17, 2009)

I think it's more a question of what film and which lens than type/brand of camera.  Those were taken at a very shallow dof judging by the swirly bokeh, the colors, could be PP, but could just as well be from whatever brand of film the photographer used.


----------



## JerryPH (Jun 17, 2009)

These kinds of shots can easily be reproduced in software, and for the first one, becuase of the Pepsi can, it well could have been originally from a digital camera.  All it is, is a soft focus and shallow DOF, for the most part.


----------

